

The 1 percent is you - chuka
http://area20.com/the-1-percent-is-you/

======
brilliantday
I agree that being myself is a great asset, though it can also be a great
liability especially if that self is not yet honed to its greatest potential.
However, being yourself is still a great way to be an asset someday.:)

